# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  Reputation problem

## The-Eradicator

It looks like we can't change how much rep we give a post. Before you could give 1-your rep power.

Is this intentional?

----------


## Apoc

For now it is, yes. Until we can find something to replace the old mod, it'll stay this way. (Or until I port the old mod to vb4) Feel free to link us to a working vb4 version of the mod if you want.

----------


## Dragonshadow

What was the old mod?

----------


## Hellgawd

> What was the old mod?


 
^ This. :P

----------


## P1raten

It was called

"Let users show much reputatio to give"

or something like that. Im not joking, that's its name.

----------

